# ta ta for now



## tuvir

Could you help me what is the meaning of this ? and how I can pronounce 
ta ta . Cheers


----------



## Falcon289

Ta ta for now es de Inglaterra, y simplemente es una manera de decir adios por ahorita.Se pronuncia exactamente igual en Ingles o en Espanol.  Ta ta for now.


----------



## merquiades

As Falcon says it sounds very very British but I'm not sure of the connotations.  I've heard it in some very London set sitcoms said probably by women.  Tah, tah love.  like Bye bye, baby.  Maybe it's informal, maybe cutsie, maybe affected,maybe old-fashioned (or a strange mix of all) but you really need an Englishman to tell you how and when it's used and how much.  I've never heard my English friends say it.  Ask in English Only.  Incidentally, it can also mean thank you in some cases.

My best idea of a translation (but it's only my idea).  Catalan- Adéu-siau, Spanish- 'ta loguito.  More or less the idea I think. Wait for more answers.


----------



## bondia

merquiades said:


> As Falcon says it sounds very very British but I'm not sure of the connotations. I've heard it in some very London set sitcoms said probably by women. Tah, tah love. like Bye bye, baby. Maybe it's informal, maybe cutsie, maybe affected,maybe old-fashioned (or a strange mix of all) but you really need an Englishman to tell you how and when it's used and how much. I've never heard my English friends say it. Ask in English Only. Incidentally, it can also mean thank you in some cases.
> 
> My best idea of a translation (but it's only my idea). Catalan- Adéu-siau, Spanish- 'ta loguito. More or less the idea I think. Wait for more answers.


 
Ta ta for now, luv. Informal, old-fashioned, sounds dreadful, don't ever say it! 
Nothing to do with the adéu-siau in Catalan which has a cultural background and meaning. 
Ta ta for now, luv is badly-spoken rubbish.


----------



## merquiades

bondia said:


> Ta ta for now, luv. Informal, old-fashioned, sounds dreadful, don't ever say it!
> Nothing to do with the adéu-siau in Catalan which has a cultural background and meaning.
> Ta ta for now, luv is badly-spoken rubbish.



Merci, Bondia. Això és més o meny el que jo pensava, però no m'atrevia a dir-ho.

Caldrà que busqui Tuvir una expressió més anticuada i cursi en català. No en tinc cap idea.


----------



## bondia

merquiades said:


> Merci, Bondia. Això és més o meny el que jo pensava, però no m'atrevia a dir-ho.
> 
> Caldrà que busqui Tuvir una expressió més anticuada i cursi en català. No en tinc cap idea.


 
He demanat a amics i parents catalans i tampoc. He mirat al Urban Dictionary i nomes diu que pels "corny* and rich*" vol dir adéu. Em sembla una definició absurda! També diu que vol dir "a woman's breasts" (de mal en pitjor) i d'aixó jo no tenia ni idea. 
Perdoneu les meves faltes, i si us plau, corregiu-me(-les?)
Salut!


----------



## Lurrezko

bondia said:


> He demanat a amics i parents catalans i tampoc. He mirat a *l'*Urban Dictionary i nom*é*s diu que pels "corny* and rich*" vol dir adéu. Em sembla una definició absurda! També diu que vol dir "a woman's breasts" (de mal en pitjor) i d'aix*ò* jo no *en* tenia ni idea.
> Perdoneu les meves faltes, i si us plau, corregiu-me-les
> Salut!



A mi tampoc se m'acut cap.

PD: En fas ben poquetes, de faltes


----------



## paparreta

Segons el Merriam-Webster:



> ta–ta
> interj, chiefly British *[really, bondia???]* \tä-ˈtä\
> Definition of TA-TA
> —used to express farewell
> Origin of TA-TA
> 
> baby talk First Known Use: 1823


 
En català tenim altres termes del parlar infantil (mam per aigua, tatà per cavall, etc) però no cap d'equivalent a adéu.

Igualment només pregunta pel significat i la pronunciació


----------



## vic_toret

A València tenim la variant "Au!" per acomiadar-se col·loquialment, tot i que també la fem servir com a sinònim de "som-hi", o en altres situacions.
Però recordeu, "au" és col·loquial; tot i que conec l'expressió "ta ta" en anglès, no sé quines connotacions té aquesta darrera!

PD: "Au" etimològicament potser siga un apòcope de "*A*dé*u*"; per als més curiosos, hi ha encara variants més llargues: "Au, cacau", o fins i tot "Au, cacau, que la casa cau"


----------



## betulina

Nota de moderació:

Com que no queda clara la relació de la pregunta inicial amb la llengua catalana, de moment aquest fil queda tancat. El reobrirem si és necessari.

Disculpeu les molèsties.


----------

